# Donating bikes and parts in SF Bay Area



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a project bike I picked up for $20 that I never got around to fixing up. I am moving into a smaller place so it needs to go. Does anyone know where on the SF Peninsula I could donate it to? I live in Palo Alto so preferably something in that area would work best.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Have not looked too closely at it myself but Mikes Bikes sends bikes to Africa, take a look, The Mike's Bikes Foundation


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't know about the peninsula, but in SF, Bike Kitchen is a great place for that very thing.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Good Karma Bikes | Transportation for Transformation


----------

